# Any transgender friendly nail salons in NYC?



## Karren (Jul 18, 2010)

NYC is a big city so I'm sure there are a ton of them.. Personally I just call around to see if I can come in.. And I rarely get turned away.. In these hard economic time not many places turn paying customers away.. You could post the question on on of the crossdressing forums I belond to. Crossdressers Message Board, Forum &amp; Online Store or Crossdressers-Forum.com and see if there are any NyC tgs there..


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 18, 2010)

I really think most places are. Especially if you go down to like SOHO or anywhere around that area although it would be a little pricey. I honestly think you can go to any nail salon and not be turned down.


----------



## Darla (Jul 18, 2010)

I would think most places wouldn't care. They may talk about you in Korean behind your back, but you won't care because you won't know what hey are saying.


----------



## Lucy (Jul 18, 2010)

i don't think places would care either! and we certainly don't!




welcome to MUT, fellow makeup lover!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree with all the other girls, I don't think most places care all that much, you're paying for a service the salon offers. At the end of the day, you are just another client. I have had some TG clients before for nails and an assortment of other treatments and it has never bothered me.


----------



## Willow (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm with the others. Just pick one and make an appt. or go in. They won't care. I am a cosmetologist and I don't do nails but I have friends that do and they wouldn't even question it at all.


----------



## Karren (Jul 19, 2010)

And don't forget to tip generously for good service!!! Good customers do that! Lol.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Jul 20, 2010)

Legally any saloon should allow you to get your nails done there. However, if you want to find a place before hand so you feel more comfortable than i would suggest looking through the links Karren gave


----------



## Brittslave (Jun 11, 2013)

I have been to nail salos to a mani- pedi most are usually friendly


----------



## YYCguy (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't think why anybody would care at all! You will probably be nervous the first few visits that everyone is staring but honestly no one cares. I am not transgendered or a CD, but I love to keep my toes painted and go for pedicures about every 3-4 weeks. I happen to travel alot and have been for Pedi's in many different places and always feel welcome.

I am in sandals everywhere I go all summer and it's unbelievable how many chicks dig the painted toes, always an ice breaker! 

Edited to add - sorry just realized this is a really old thread the last poster replied to, hopefully someone else reading this can use some of the advice.


----------

